# Sportsman 500 w/ Glacier II mount



## Toolman Taylor (Mar 11, 2006)

This is our new Sportsman 500 HO with Polaris' Glacier II plow mount and 60" Razor blade. Does anyone else run this plow mount? In our case, we've pushed the fan/rad combination into the front diff twice now. Since then I have beefed up the mount considerably and hope not to have problems. Plus I wouldn't mind seeing pictures of other setups for next time.

Just so it doesn't sound like a total whine - I'm very happy with the Razor blade itself, just added 8" spray skirts to stop the snow from going right down my shirt. It can throw a nice high windrow when angled over.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

congrats on actually having snow to plow.....sweet lookin rig!


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Cool quad and plow. Check out my quad and plow under the "atv's with lights" thread if you want to see a different set up. Nice looking snow too!


----------



## Toolman Taylor (Mar 11, 2006)

Oh we got snow! If you look closely in the background I've winged back the driveway twice with our John Deere. We just went from -30C to 4 above so everything is a heavy, sloppy mess.

Thanks for the complement on the rig!


----------



## Toolman Taylor (Mar 11, 2006)

Banksy - That is some impressive lift on that blade! I went and got a 10FT cable made up for the winch during the winter but the cable guy made the loop waaaay too big and the swedge gets caught in the fairlead if I lift too high.

PS - I wouldn't run that strobe setup if you were prone to epileptic fits! JK


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Looks like you'd definately need chains on that driveway, all ice it looks like. I don't use chains (don't have any anyhow), that way it's a little easier on the quad. It will push as much as it can and not over load it. Got any pics of the under carriage? HaHa I don't use the strobe, it was just there for the pic, since that was what was asked for in the title.


----------



## Toolman Taylor (Mar 11, 2006)

I knew I should have taken a few pics of the mount and stuff! Hopefully tomorrow. 

Actually the chains are more for backing up away from the piles. Like you, this one will push no problem without chains. The need for them stems from a Polaris quirk - when you are in AWD and shift into reverse, the machine goes back to RWD until you press the reverse overide button then the front engages again. So when your shifting, steering, and running the blade the last thing you need is another button! The chains allow me to back away in RWD.

A side note, I doubled up the number of crosslinks right away to reduce the slip and grab of most stock chains with wider gaps between the crosslinks.


----------



## greenscapes inc (Oct 28, 2005)

I just put a glacier plow on my sportsman 500, but my sportsman is a 02. From what I understand they didn't make a glacier II for the older atv's. Mine mounts under the atv like the typical atv plow. I love that mount that you have because the plow raises up higher. Are your ramming it pretty hard to push it back into the radiator like that or is it just a poor design?


----------



## Toolman Taylor (Mar 11, 2006)

Well, my neighbor has the identical machine (just different blade) with the original Glacier mount and he's quite a bit more ram happy than me and hasn't had a problem to date. 

The biggest problem I see is the three big bolts (3/8") on the mount are slotted, so this means the the two 5/16" bolts actually are what locates the mount. This doesn't make much sense to me. What happens on ours is the mount slides back until the 5/16" bolts shear and then the mount has no support in the middle and begins to buckle. When the mount buckles the rear anchor bolt no long takes the push impact and the two bolts infront of the rad begin to take the load. (long story short - I think it's a good design, poorly executed)

The reason we went with the Glacier II is because of the lift increase and there is next to nothing for ground clearance loss. In retrospect though (caution: this is my logic at work) when you look at Polaris' website, the original mount is still worth more than the new one - this tells me there's gotta be more steel in the old one! (more steel = stronger  )

I think you will like your setup quite well.


----------



## Snowbrdr360 (Nov 5, 2006)

Ive got a 54" eagle straight blade on my Sportsman 700, these things can really push! We our first big storm of the season last Friday and I had no problems powering thru 10-12 inches of snow on the sidewalks. I am beyond pleased with it!

The mount on the Eagle plow is great too, loosen 4 bolts and the drop down carriage slides right off bringing it back to stock height! Takes less than a minute:redbounce


----------



## Toolman Taylor (Mar 11, 2006)

I have to agree with you completely! I had never plowed with an ATV before - just heavy equipment. They are so quick and nimble ( you can be in the middle of a driveway and just cop a nut) plus it's very surprising how much snow they can push with hardly a grunt.

One investment I've got to make though is hand and thumb warmers!


----------

